# painters whites



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

Why do painters wear white. I always have people ask me this and never really knew.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Another painter asked me that some years ago. funny, but the answer I gave is now a sticky at the "other" painting forum.

In the old days most paint was white. Pretty simple.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

i thought this topic would get lots more attention. I have asked so many painters and gotten so many different responses.


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Its a sign of cleanliness.
Doctors and nurses predominatly wore white as a visual form of being sterilized. 
In hospitals painters are staffed not to clean walls but to paint them, cleaning does not mean the walls are clean, painting insures cleanliness of walls, door frames etc...
Just my take.....


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 19, 2005)

Joewho said:


> Another painter asked me that some years ago. funny, but the answer I gave is now a sticky at the "other" painting forum.
> 
> In the old days most paint was white. Pretty simple.



That was always my guess...


----------



## Ranger Rohland (Jan 28, 2005)

Painter's Whites promotes TRUST.

Look and act like a professional.

Image is everything.

Carry on.

Tom Rohland, Jr.
Ranger Painting & Pressure Cleaning, Inc.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Tom Rohland said:


> Painter's Whites promotes TRUST.
> 
> Look and act like a professional.
> 
> ...


How many different colors on them until they look un-professional? I thought that the "whites" showed experience as they gained more colors?


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

I paint alot and never wear white. With my bald head I'd look too much like Mr. Clean


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Joewho said:


> Another painter asked me that some years ago. funny, but the answer I gave is now a sticky at the "other" painting forum.
> 
> In the old days most paint was white. Pretty simple.


How old is the old days? or is it just when people started wearing pants? I believe even the cavemen used colors, Picasso etc....Maybe when the union was formed this happened? Late 1800s


----------



## GPI (Jan 13, 2005)

Also tradsemen tend to work outdoors much cooler colors to work in...


or ...
They reflect light more accurately, preventing weird color hues from appearing. 
Way too many thoughts....I give up..lol


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

I have three sets of whites and the are buried in my closet. They are made out of a canvas material that is like a tarp, so it doesnt let paint get through. They are the most uncomfortable thing there is. I will stick to my cargo khakis (lots of pockets) and khaki shorts in summer thanks.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Because they can bleach them over and over again to keep them looking clean. Seriously.


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

ron schenker said:


> I paint alot and never wear white. With my bald head I'd look too much like Mr. Clean


But that sure would be professional looking... if you were a janitor!:clap:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Interesting replies. I thought it was heat reflection myself. Heheh, maybe no one knows anymore.


----------



## wmass (Nov 6, 2005)

I was always told that painters used to wash painters pants and overalls in lye which would bleach them white....
Besides good guys wear white!:laughing:


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

I too have a bald head and have actually been called Mr. Clean before. I am also a powerlifter and have pretty large legs. Those painter pants do not come in wide legs. I look like a complete tool in those things. I always intend on wearing them. However, khaki colored cargo pants also win me over!


----------



## SgtBaldy (Jul 14, 2006)

ron schenker said:


> I paint alot and never wear white. With my bald head I'd look too much like Mr. Clean


Nuthin wrong with that!


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

god created such a beautiful thing. Why cover it up with hair!


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Living in Chicago a big union area, I was always told from the old timers it was an union thing to have a uniform different then say carpenters, plumbers etc. Its funny tho when most of the whites wearing painters in this area see painters not wearing whites we consider them non professionals, sorry khaki wearers


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Traditions said:


> god created such a beautiful thing. Why cover it up with hair!



I'll have to use that one!

BTW I was in home creapo the other day and they are now in the painting business. They have a life size cardboard cutout of a painter with a new white outfit. My first thoughts were they were new to the business and the guy in the cutout did not have any paint on his outfit= no experience? Sort of like when I use to hire new guys and they would show up with a new tool belt and new tools. Taking pride in your tools is one thing but the tools belt needs to be roughed up some. 

When you guys see someone in their painters outfit without any paint on it, do you see them as a neat professional or as someone without experience?


----------



## Ranger Rohland (Jan 28, 2005)

When you guys see someone in their painters outfit without any paint on it, do you see them as a neat professional or as someone without experience?[/QUOTE]

Painters outfit???????????/

WTF?

Give me a break, Son.

Clean whites promote TRUST.

How many times do I need to say it?

Whether they are a neat pro or someone without experience, the message they are sending is they are TRUST WORTHY.

BOTTOM LINE

Someone you can bring home to meet your MOTHER.

So if you don't have clean whites, go get some. 

Might as well change your shoes while you're at it.

Clean shoes are just as important!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Help me clean up this industry.

Let's get rid of the SLOBS.

Those people that use their clothes as a painting RAG ARE SLOBS.

Rag Bags!!!!!!!!!

LET'S CLEAN IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tom Rohland, Jr.
Ranger Painting & Pressure Cleaning, Inc.

PROUD TO WEAR CLEAN WHITES.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

If they made other colours, I'm sure painters would buy them.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

dougchips said:


> I'll have to use that one!
> 
> BTW I was in home creapo the other day and they are now in the painting business. They have a life size cardboard cutout of a painter with a new white outfit. My first thoughts were they were new to the business and the guy in the cutout did not have any paint on his outfit= no experience? Sort of like when I use to hire new guys and they would show up with a new tool belt and new tools. Taking pride in your tools is one thing but the tools belt needs to be roughed up some.
> 
> When you guys see someone in their painters outfit without any paint on it, do you see them as a neat professional or as someone without experience?


I've been painting over 8 years and I've seen clean whites once or twice. Mine are clean the day I buy them, but they always end up with a drip, drop, splatter here and there anyway. It's completely unavoidable. If I see a guy with spotless whites I always tend to think they don't work in the field at all. I hear the stories about keeping them white, and I don't let mine just go to  but all of them still have paint on em.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

AAPaint said:


> I've been painting over 8 years and I've seen clean whites once or twice. Mine are clean the day I buy them, but they always end up with a drip, drop, splatter here and there anyway. It's completely unavoidable. If I see a guy with spotless whites I always tend to think they don't work in the field at all. I hear the stories about keeping them white, and I don't let mine just go to  but all of them still have paint on em.


I think Tom scared everyone away from answering this one. AA, do your customers look at the paint drops and see experience or do they think like Tom?


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Tom would you take your car to the Clean Mechanic or the one who was going to fix it right the first time? 
I know where I am going. 
I do estimates in Clean business casual and I paint in painting clothes. Always have, always will.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I think that everybody knows that painters will end up with SOME paint on their clothes just the same as auto techs are going to end up with grease and oil on theirs. There are some of both who wear the filth like a badge of honor, it's like proof that they have done something. With most, it's just the opposite. AND some are just slobs.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

I don't know what they think, honestly. Usually when I meet customers I'm dressed in casual clothing. I just ordered more shirts and a couple of polos with my company logo that I will be wearing from now on. When I get on the job, I am in my normal whites, but they are far from dirty. I have had some customers see a drip on my pants and say "ooh, that's the color I want!" 

The way I look at it is this. If you can stay spotless and paint you have got to move pretty darn slow. A roller moving at a good clip is going to sprinkle your hands at the very least. Brushes drip and run sometimes...and they also sprinkle when stroking quickly with a heavy load. I've never seen a human that can mess with a thick liquid like paint all day and get none on them. Sometimes you have to sacrifice yourself to keep from making a mess of other stuff. Every painter's been in that situation. 

I just don't believe in painters without paint on them. Don't believe in the tooth fairy either. Who knows, maybe there are some super human painters that are quick as hell and don't spatter the first little drop.


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

AAPaint said:


> I don't know what they think, honestly. Usually when I meet customers I'm dressed in casual clothing. I just ordered more shirts and a couple of polos with my company logo that I will be wearing from now on. When I get on the job, I am in my normal whites, but they are far from dirty. I have had some customers see a drip on my pants and say "ooh, that's the color I want!"
> 
> The way I look at it is this. If you can stay spotless and paint you have got to move pretty darn slow. A roller moving at a good clip is going to sprinkle your hands at the very least. Brushes drip and run sometimes...and they also sprinkle when stroking quickly with a heavy load. I've never seen a human that can mess with a thick liquid like paint all day and get none on them. Sometimes you have to sacrifice yourself to keep from making a mess of other stuff. Every painter's been in that situation.
> 
> I just don't believe in painters without paint on them. Don't believe in the tooth fairy either. Who knows, maybe there are some super human painters that are quick as hell and don't spatter the first little drop.


Hopefully they don't drag you to the paint store and make you take off your overalls so they can scan the color


----------



## Ranger Rohland (Jan 28, 2005)

There is a difference between clean and SPOTLESS WHITES.

I wear clean whites. They are only spotless when Brand New.

Of course paint is going to get on you and your clothes. However, draw the line.

If you start looking like a painting rag, it's time to change clothes.

Keep it CLEAN.

Image is everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tom Rohland,Jr.
Ranger Painting & Pressure Cleaning, Inc.

READY FOR INSPECTION!


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Tom Rohland said:


> There is a difference between clean and SPOTLESS WHITES.
> 
> I wear clean whites. They are only spotless when Brand New.
> 
> ...


I agree, image is everything a fair amount of drips will happen. But your pants are not rags, and when the knees bust out its time for them to go.


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

i always have such good intentions of keeping my pants clean and spotless. However, it never works out that way. I admit I have a good number of pants that look like rags. I keep those for spraying barns or grain bins in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

I stopped wearing painters whites a couple of years ago. I just don't want to look like every other painter. I try to stand out wearing paint t-shirts and various neutral khaki paints. Of course there's a few drips here and there, but the one thing I hate about painters whites, is they can look dirty easy, and that's not even the paint, just dirty.


----------



## Ranger Rohland (Jan 28, 2005)

Hello Painters,

Are we clear on the difference between clean whites and BRAND NEW *SPOTLESS* WHITES?

Good!

Now, those of you that decide to wear shorts, well that's OK.

I like to wear shorts.

However, go buy a pair of shorts. 

I hate to see the rag bag style of cutoffs. 

You know what I mean.

And some of you are guilty of it.

Admit it.

The rag bag style of cutoffs.

If you're having money problems and can't afford a pair of shorts and decide to cut your long pants off instead, well that's OK.

But take a needle and thread and hem the damn things. 

If you can't handle that task at least duct tape a straight hem.

Tighten your act up.

I can't change this industry alone.

I need some help here fellows and ladies.

Let's start by at least looking like we know what we're doing. You don't have to wear a tie but let's start looking like pro's.

If that's the image you want to send.


Tom Rohland, Jr.
Ranger Painting & Pressure Cleaning, Inc.
Lake Mary, Florida

Who's the *best dressed painter* on the jobsite today?

All together now.

In unison,

RANGER!

RANGER!

RANGER!

lol


PS I am a one man show. So it's not hard being the best dressed painter on the jobsite.

Or the fastest painter,

the neatest painter,

the most courteous painter, etc.

The Lone Ranger!

Looking for Tonto and a few more!!!!!!!!

Just trying to change the reputation of our industry - One Job at a Time

So if you're a one man show, I'm with you brother!

HOOAH


----------



## dougchips (Apr 23, 2006)

Tom, Are you a retired drill instructor?


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

I am all about looking professional. But i also want to be comfortable. Those pants make me look like i have spandex on.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

MakDeco said:


> Its funny tho when most of the whites wearing painters in this area see painters not wearing whites we consider them non professionals, sorry khaki wearers


I agree. My first impression is "That's a SWB".

My whites:


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

What does the S stand for? I figure the WB stands for Wanna Be... or does the WB stand for With Brush. In either case, I can't figure out the S. :tongue_smilie:


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

ProWallGuy said:


> My whites:
> (pic of PWG's skinny white-boy legs)


Those look like they have the "double layer knee" like my "carpenter" Carhartts
Where dja get those?


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

There are so many different types of work and so many different painters and so many different kinds of customers. Is there a black and white answer?

Depends on the individual. Experienced painters see it differently than a customer. You get a greenhorn in the union, and it's heartwarming to see his ass covered from head to toe. A customer see's this and either thinks he's a slob or relates it to his rank. Customers don't usually spend much time on new a new construction site that's being painted.

This year I got several new pairs of whites and I do like mine nice and white, and good fitting. Hard to paint with one hand and hold your whites up with the other. But, right away I had to do a lot of dark colors and exerior work, now I'm bummed because I need new whites again. There's just an average point when I think they look too bad for my taste. But one thing for sure, they are being saved for the next halapeno orange exterior. I shouldn't have used brand new whites on that job.

Painters don't always think you're a slob either. When a guy is covered in off white overspray they don't get the same knowing glance as a guy covered in colors.


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

LennyV-NHSNOLA said:


> What does the S stand for? I figure the WB stands for Wanna Be... or does the WB stand for With Brush. In either case, I can't figure out the S. :tongue_smilie:


Station Wagon Bandit


----------

